# Ellwood City/Beaver County Pa. group looking for another player



## cutter (May 11, 2006)

We are an Ellwood City group looking for another player to join our group of five.  We play a 3.0 campaign on Sundays and sometimes get together on Saturday nights.  The average character level is currently 11th and we center out gaming world around Greyhawk.


----------

